# Strange question...



## Faithfull (Feb 1, 2012)

Now some may say this is a bit OCD but....

Can I use a trim protector like Gyeon Q2Trim on my Xbox One? It's just I've been sent a new one as my previous one stopped working and I noticed on my old one that the nice black shiny side on the top of the console got quite marked/damaged from dust.

Anyone tried this or think it could work or would it damage the xbox casing?


----------



## stevobeavo (Jul 22, 2009)

Could work. Give it ago, I used some merz final finish to take swirls out of the top gloss section.


----------

